# Items you find down drains



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a small selection of what i have found in the drains that i have unblocked over the years.

Blood


Wipes


Plastic


Bricks & rubbish


Pieces of broken pipe


Bottles


Underwear


Dentist Tools


McDonalds happy meal toy


Wipes


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Whoa what's the story on the blood? For some reason I'm getting alot of coins in laundry lines.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

the blood was from an abattoir.
hope you managed to retrieve the coins?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's an abitoir? The coins stayed because they weren't affecting the drain.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

A *slaughterhouse* or _*abattoir*_ i/ˈæbətwɑr/ or *meatworks* is a facility where animals are killed for consumption as food products. Slaughterhouses which process meat not intended for human consumption are sometimes referred to as Knacker's yards or Knackeries


----------



## gordyloo (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks but no thanks on bloody ****.


----------



## gordyloo (Dec 7, 2013)

I guess four letter words for bodily waste is against the rules.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I pulled out a butchered chicken once from a toilet feathers , entrails ect


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I remember "the knacker" in one of James Herriot's books. He was using a sheep's skull as a plate for his sandwich while pouring his "cuppa" from a Thermos.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I drain clean a few funeral homes. By far my least favorite. Other than that toys, feminine products, wipes, and hair are the norm. 
I also have a large college bar that never ceases to amaze me. Mini bottles of booze are not flushable apparently.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*The other place for blood*

Embalming room drain at the local Funeral Home about 20 years ago. My apprentice quit on the spot and walked home, he said he was going to stick to new construction from then on "no more service work!!!":laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Outside of the normal stuff, I just had a customer break a fishing pole while trying to use it to clean a lav drain. Got all of it out , except for the tip. He would not let me cut anything open to try and find it.

I did find a gold wedding band once in a lav drain in an office drain, put a note up on the doors to the building and nobody called, so it sits in my dresser.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Cell phone (s), car keys, bath towel, bed sheet, soda bottles, pieces of roofing & flooring tiles, cement/ grout, frog, dead bird, 2' piece of pipe, make up mirror thing, photographs, news paper, 
It gets harder to get shocked the longer I do this. Also harder to believe the HO, omg, how did that get in there?


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

And all the ho,s say it's not theirs! Ha ha


----------

